# I likey!!



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jun 14, 2008)

Here's some new additions to my favorites!!!  Enjoy!!


----------



## poisons4me (Jun 14, 2008)

NICE....THE ONE IN THE MIDDLE CLEANED I THINK IS GOING TO BE A JEWEL FOR SURE,NICE STUFF,I LIKE BLOBS. RICK


----------



## beendiggin (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice ..I wish I could dig some old sodas up here in Maine!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey, thanks guys!!


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Great sodas! I love the one on the left!


----------



## tomcat (Jul 8, 2008)

*absolutely fabulous my friend !!!!![]*


----------



## Stardust (Mar 23, 2009)

I LIKEY THE WILIMINGTONBOTTLEBOYS! 
HOW DID I MISS THIS POST BOYS? [] MAKE THAT YOUTUBE VIDEO ON THE
BEACH WITH BOTTLES AS YOUR SIGNITURE, TO THAT SONG IT WILL MAKE
YOU MONEY AND UNFORGETABLE. TRY IT YOU'LL REALLY LIKE IT. : ) 
stardust


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey Stardust!!!  Long time no see!!  How's things been going??


----------



## Stardust (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm just wonderful [] I'm still waiting for you guys to do a youtube video. You could be dancing on the beach to music showing off your bottles remember?.... you likey?I hope you all are well and post some pics of all of you sometime soon. What is new with all of  you? I'm so happy to have finally heard from you. ;  )
 blessings, 
 star~*


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 16, 2010)

Me too!!!!  I hope all is well for you!  I'll try to get some new bottle pics up for ya!!!

 Chris


----------



## baltbottles (Feb 17, 2010)

Chris,
 What is the glass house marking on the one in the middle of the picture?

 Chris


----------



## Stardust (Feb 17, 2010)

I've always love that pic of those old sodas. What a beauty!!!!!!!
 star!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 5, 2010)

Union Glassworks Phila.


----------



## junkyard jack (Apr 25, 2010)

Nice, nice & nice!!


----------



## Stardust (May 11, 2010)

I still likey that pic...[]


----------

